# What is a good hand saw to buy for ripping?



## Randomscrub (Sep 16, 2008)

I am totally new to woodworking, and would like to build up my collection of hand tools. I want to get a decent hand saw for ripping boards, but it seems all that I can get new is a ryoba. Having never used a Japanese saw, I'd like to stick with western style saws, but I can find no info on buying anything better than rough carpentry western style tools of home-depot type quality. Since I lack the skills to recondition a vintage saw or build a frame saw, I need to know:

Where can I buy a NEW saw for ripping boards that won't be (a) worthless for fine(ish) woodworking and, if possible, (b) NOT Japanese style? Any recommendations?

Thanks!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

try this link 
http://wenzloffandsons.com/saws/


----------



## Randomscrub (Sep 16, 2008)

While those Wenzloff and Sons saws look like they'd be a dream to work with, they are also probably out of my budget and appear to not be taking any new orders at the moment. I will keep an eye on that site, though. Thanks!

Does anyone mass-produce even passable western saws? What kills me is that it looks like the market for wester rip saws is entirely composed of custom saws (lots of $$$), vintage saws (beat up stuff at a flea market), or crappy saws (intended for bad DIY carpentry).


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Prepare to spend Long Yankee Green for a good hand saw, new or antique. If you find a reasonalbly priced one one ebay, they aren't hard to sharpen. Sumertime is a good time to look. A freind of mine who lists a lot of wood on there doesn't list between May and October because the prices decline so badly.


----------



## cmaeda (Sep 1, 2008)

You can try estate sales.
That's where I get most of my hand tools.
It is cheap, especially since many estate sale companies don't know the true value of a disston hand saw.
So far, I have gotten 2 disston hand saws (one for ripping and the other for cross cutting) and one was $5, the other was $6.
They had very light rust and cleaned up in just a few minutes.
They work really great and they were still sharp.


----------



## bhack (Mar 19, 2008)

I agree with cmaeda. I have picked up several hand saws at estate sales and never paid more than $5 for them. I got a Geo H Bishop and Co saw in near perfect condition for $4. Look there.


----------



## rejr (Jun 24, 2008)

There are a few (at least 2 or3) sellers on ebay that put up reconditioned saws. Cleaned up blades, refinished / repaired handles, and sharpened. It might help to create a search alert or just remember to check frequently.

With shipping, I think $60-70 each got me a rip and a xcut.

vintagesaws.com sells saws and the files needed to sharpen, along with instructions.

But like cmaeda says, try estate sales. Esp in older neighborhoods and rural. If the handle is comfortable and the blade straight, put a few dollars down. You can either learn to sharpen or find a sharpener.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Go to www.traditionalwoodworkers.com They have German made hand saws for $35.00 on page 50 of their catalog.

God Bless
tom


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Tom, that page doesn't seem to go to any German hand saws.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

See what you mean. I never went to their web sight but had gotten their catalog. I just assumed they would have their catalog on the web sight. Heres some other info to get to them. I will call them tomorrow and see what I get and let you know what I find out. Sorry for the wrong info.

Traditional Woodworker 
1122 Commerce Drive
Richardson, TX 75081

1-800-509-0081


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Snail mail will always get there, eventually ;-))


----------



## Randomscrub (Sep 16, 2008)

The problem is that Tom accidentally pluralized the URL - it apparently should be http://www.traditionalwoodworker.com/ - and that's a great site for hand tools that I never knew existed. Thanks for the tip, and I asked them for a catalog!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

workin' good now. They have quite a selection of RIP saws ;-)) Too bad I have some old ones to sharpen :-((


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Lie-Nieslen has some new handsaws that are worth checking out.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Sorry I screwed up guys. As you already found out, it is traditional woodworker. Someday your brain will turn to poo poo to.


----------



## yrisarriwoodworker (Apr 20, 2009)

I realise that I'm coming to this post rather late, but feel I needed to comment. You WILL NOT regret saving up and getting a Wenzloff Saw. I ordered a set of 7 saws. It took almost a year (due to their backlog) to get the saws. That gave me plenty of time to make an envelope for "saw money" and save it up.
I also recommend the Lie Nielsens. Have several of their saws. Lie nielsen now sells panel saws in rip or xcut.

I bought saws from Traditional Woodworker and they'l be OK for starter saws. But get the good stuff if you're really serious about your work.


----------



## natdobs (Feb 24, 2016)

Alternatively, here's a good resource: http://www.bestwoodcarvingtools.com/best-hand-saw-job/


----------



## Carloz (Oct 12, 2016)

Rip saws are for kids. Real woodworkers use plow planes.


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

I use the Pax saw from LV. I really like it. Rhttp://www.leevalley.com/en/Wood/page.aspx?p=46886&cat=1,42884,63338&ap=1eviews online are mixed but it has worked well for me.


----------



## JRsgarage (Jan 2, 2017)

i have a disston D-23 which rips pretty nice


----------

